# Casting Epoxy to Turn



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I did some searching, but found that all I could find was posts on filling cracks so I do apologise if this is a repeat subject (or at least a recent repeat…)

I have a bunch of extremely pretty exotic sawdust and some chips that came out neat.. like curly-cues or something. Also have a bunch of sawdust-like chips from some plastic projects I was working on and they're in a giant rainbow of colours. So I was thinking of casting this in epoxy to turn into blanks.

Anybody tried this? Does a particular brand or variety work better than others? I would, of course, like to be able to polish it to a water finish and then coat it with something (CA I imagine? Maybe more resin?) so that the parts of the turning that are the chips on edge are sealed.

I've done a lot of work with clear epoxy but I've never had to cut into it after I cast something so I'm not quite sure on that.

Was also thinking of casting them in my vacuum chamber to help it along- if that particular epoxy that I eventually choose works well with that method! Not a requirement though.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
I don't think that epoxy would be the best choice,rather the clear plastic resin(maybe we are saying the same thing-just different word).Resin can be machined,drille,tapped,etc. And after turning,using sucsessively finer grits can be smothed and polished.Check with pen turners for best products for final finish.
Hope this helps.
tom


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Something like this http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Cast-Clear-Casting-Enamel/dp/B003CHQWDW/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt seems as if it would work. I'd thought about doing this myself.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

I belong to a pen turners forum, and lots of the folks there use polyester resin. You can get it (i think) at michael's or hobby lobby. you have to add the MEK catalyst to it, but from what i've seen posted on the pen site, you are only limited by you imagination.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Sweet. I will try out the polyester resin. It looks like exactly what I want, and getting it locally is even better!


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

There is some good info on embedding things into pen blanks in this article. He is specifically embedding feathers, but much of the info is generally relevant.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/casting_feather_blanks.pdf

I was looking into doing this kind of work, but never got around to it. It seems that the most difficult part is getting all the air bubbles out of the resin before it sets.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea, what the heck. The vacuum thing I would recommend against tho, since vacuum dries by accelerated evaporation it may tend to bubble (boil) the epoxy as epoxy is a chemical set-up rather than an evaporative drying process. Best of luck!


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you tried making something based on machinists wax?

http://www.machinablewax.com/using_machinable_wax.htm


----------



## SignWave (Feb 2, 2010)

Keep in mind that most epoxy is exothermic, which means that it gives off heat when it cures. If you're talking about a curing a large volume of epoxy, there is a danger that the heat will build up to the point to be a fire hazard.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Check out this site. WWW.smooth-on.com


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Lis, if you buy the resin at Michael's, wait till you can get a 30% off coupon. It is worth the wait. A friend uses this all the time for casting pen blanks. He does not vacuum, but it wouldn't hurt. Keep us up to date with your progress.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

In jewelry manufacturing I have cast resins, waxes, epoxies, urethanes, and silicone. Vacuuming to remove entrained gasses is standard practice, but the timing is critical.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I did a floor once in Torgonal. It was a clear resin that you spread on the floor and then dropped in multicolored chips. After it dried, you raked off the loose chips and then spread another coat of resin and more chips to fill in any bare areas. Then it was about 5 more coats of clear to finish. At one point you took a grinder or floor sander and cut off all the chips sticking through the 3rd coat. I don't know if you can find that product any more, but we had to wear a gas mask because it was a carcinogen. It would wear like iron!!

Polyester resin is what is used with fiberglass to do car body repairs. You can get that at an automotive supply place by the quart. I don't know how much you'll need, but that is a product that might work for you, too.
Are the blanks, pen blanks?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim- I'm thinking some for pen blanks and some other pieces for milling blanks… lots of ideas!!


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

I think you will find epoxy, while being nice to turn, winds up being too soft in the end. A polyester casting resin will be more suitable. Pen blank makers often use these two brands. The first is very good for bonding with wood for a mixed wood/acrylic casting (it's also very easy and fun to turn)

Alumilite Clear

http://www.alumilite.com/ProdDetail.cfm?Category=Casting%20Resins&Name=Alumilite%20Clear

The 2nd is very cheap but works quite good on its own for acrylic blanks. I don't know if it would work well for what you want to do.

Silmar41 (scroll down on this page)
http://www.uscomposites.com/polyesters.html


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna, how did it go? I'm looking at embedding brass shavings and other stuff in wood for wine stoppers, boxes and other stuff, other than pens. I'm afraid that the chemical reaction of epoxy my react (badly) with what I'm trying to embed. I'm not too keen on spending the money on resin unless it's the best way. It has a limited shelf life and I'm not sure if I'd use it all.

Thanks,
Doe


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Do a google search for Inlace. I have a friend that is using this for all kinds of decorative stuff.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I was chastised on another message board for recommending folks check out or join IAP and check out various aspects of pen turning. Now have to join if want to look at information. I know they have couple of tutorials on casting & molds in their library. Worth the price of joining to have a look.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/

Hope this link works:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f139/iap-library-casting-79502/


----------



## JackieDeng (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful epoxy paint work. That will be an heirloom.

http://www.epoxy-paint.cn


----------

